# sav's weight



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

07/04/08 - 12.5g
14/04/08 - 14.4g
16/04/08 - 16.0g
17/04/08 - 16.3g
18/04/08 - 16.5g
19/04/08 - 16.3g
21/04/08 - 15.6g
22/04/08 - 15.6g
23/04/08 - 15.6g
25/04/08 - 15.1g
26/04/08 - 15.1g
27/04/08 - 14.5g


----------

